# Kids TV in Dubai



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm moving to Dubai this October and the rest of the family will join me early in the new year. Both my little ones are pre-school age and I'm curious what TV channels might be available for them to watch when it's too hot outside? Is Cbeebies generally available?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Here you can find what TV channels are available:
1. on DU
2. on Etisalat

My daughter used to watch Disney Junior before we came here, now she watches some Arabic channel for children. I have the feeling she'll start talking arabic any day now.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Byja said:


> Here you can find what TV channels are available:
> 1. on DU
> 2. on Etisalat
> 
> My daughter used to watch Disney Junior before we came here, now she watches some Arabic channel for children. I have the feeling she'll start talking arabic any day now.


Disney Junior IS available on both Du and Etisalat in case you are interested in subscribing to it.
I am not sure what package it somes with - we have OSN Premier, and a bunch of other subscriptions, and most likely it comes with OSN in case it is not included in the free channels.

PS: Cbeebies is not available as far as I remember.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Disney Junior IS available on both Du and Etisalat in case you are interested in subscribing to it.


I know it is, it's in the links that I've posted.
I was saying that she likes this other channel more now.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the links. Kids being kids, I'm sure that they will quite happily sit goggle eyed at any old rubbish, I was just hoping some familiar TV might help them deal with the inevitable disruption the move will involve to their routines. 
We can always revert to watching dvds or maybe we can find BBC iplayer on the web.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

We use filmon to play cbeebies for free - either sent from the pc to the tv via apple tv or with the ipad app and the ipad plugged in to the tv. Sometimes it's a bit fuzzy but the munchkins don't mind - fuzzy octonauts are better than no octonauts


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

ficklemiss said:


> We use filmon to play cbeebies for free - either sent from the pc to the tv via apple tv or with the ipad app and the ipad plugged in to the tv. Sometimes it's a bit fuzzy but the munchkins don't mind - fuzzy octonauts are better than no octonauts


We use Filmon as well for ceebeeb or cbbc. 
We have a Du package with Boomerang,Disney and Arabic channels which our son watches. Also the Nat Geo Wild programmes are quite popular in our house. Also films on our channels. We also find clips on YouTube which amuse him. 
To be honest our TV is only on late afternoon as we are out and about loads (even in thus heat!).


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You can also get an Apple TV + netflix + 'workaround' combo. I have netflix and there's lots of kiddies stuff (no idea if the shows are good or not though!)


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> You can also get an Apple TV + netflix + 'workaround' combo. I have netflix and there's lots of kiddies stuff (no idea if the shows are good or not though!)


Come on duzzyizzy - fess up......you are secretly watching these kids shows!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep, who needs Game of of Thrones when you have Dora The Explorer!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yep, who needs Game of of Thrones when you have Dora The Explorer!


Scooby Doo or Phineas and Ferb in ours......I'd take tranquil Dora any day!


----------

